

GPSD Project won the first Good Code Grant by the Alliance for Code Excellence. - kiba
http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Bad-Code-Offsets-Open-Web-Innovation.aspx

======
jgrahamc
Any idea who the other contenders were?

